# Dealer scratched my wheels



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gapjp2v74s3rmp8/20141218_173416.jpg?dl=0

Don't know if you can see the picture but the dealer scratched my 4 wheels when they've installed winters. Apointment on monday to show them. That's bad...


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

That sucks! Hope you can find a satisfactory resolution.

Mine got a couple tiny scuffs from my winter tire install as well, it is no where near as noticeable as yours though.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Just had a damaged tire replaced on my 5500 mile CTD in for the first service at the dealer. They threw away the cool bullet shaped OEM valve cap and replaced it with a green, used cap that appears to be from an offroad vehicle. They also deflated all the tires to the 1LT 35 psi level (the CTD recommended pressure is 38 psi). Now I'm concerned that the proper CTD service was performed. Its a small thing but just shows a lack of respect for the customer. They will be glad to replace it if I drive 15 miles to pick up an OEM cap. I'll remove the valve caps before I take it in next time. Can't wait for my GM service survey.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I heared that they can be repaired, if the repair is unsatisfactory I'll will demand new wheels. ..to be continued.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jalaner said:


> Just had a damaged tire replaced on my 5500 mile CTD in for the first service at the dealer. They threw away the cool bullet shaped OEM valve cap and replaced it with a green, used cap that appears to be from an offroad vehicle. They also deflated all the tires to the 1LT 35 psi level (the CTD recommended pressure is 38 psi). Now I'm concerned that the proper CTD service was performed. Its a small thing but just shows a lack of respect for the customer. They will be glad to replace it if I drive 15 miles to pick an OEM cap. I'll remove the valve caps before I take it in next time. Can't wait for my GM service survey.


Hey there,

Very sorry for this! If you are in need of any assistance, please feel free to send us a private message. We are always happy and willing to help. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's a pic of another wheel...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1o5k6n0r74mp3aj/20141218_173509.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Thats a real shame. They always say they will make good but as you say. You have to be burdened with trips back and forth and it always seems like they fix one thing and break two more. One step forward two steps back. They play that game until you just give up.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah hopefully they make it right and don't do more harm. They always deflate my tires but I go in with em 45 PSI cold get them back 35 psi. If they are green caps, check if they really did nitro the tires or not. 

Black = Air
Green = Nitrogen


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Your right, I'm getting used to inflate them back to 38psi each time they had the car in, shows how well they know the car, it's scary lol...just open the driver door quick 5 sec look and a happy client but a completely satisfied client I think it's a notion they don't master very well. As you said just want a quick fix without argumentation, friend of.mine working at the Toyota dealer saw my wheels and told me they should give me a new set of wheels. ..it's unacceptable. I'll post monday on how it worked out.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Am I seeing this right in the pics???, cause...if I am....

Is it just me, or is this being blown waaaaaaaaay....waaaaaaaay out of proportion? Cause it looks like the scratch(es) you see appear to be very, very minor. I mean compared to how horrible the rest of the wheels look, even up close looking for them, it's hard to even see the scratches. You want new wheels???


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> Am I seeing this right in the pics???, cause...if I am....
> 
> Is it just me, or is this being blown waaaaaaaaay....waaaaaaaay out of proportion? Cause it looks like the scratch(es) you see appear to be very, very minor. I mean compared to how horrible the rest of the wheels look, even up close looking for them, it's hard to even see the scratches. You want new wheels???


I can't see the scratch on the second picture. The first picture would make me kind of angry. They'll probably send them to a rim repair place to get that extremely minor damage fixed


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree, the wheels are dirty, the scratches are all wheel round on each of them, but once wheels are cleaned they were in perfect condition. If they can be repaired as you said it's ok. If it was the 16th time you go to the dealer to fix things probably your degree of patience would be as low as mine. I'm kind of person that gives second chances and even after all the problems experienced with my car I still bring the car to them so business keep going. When I leave my car to the dealer with confidence that that they will take good care of it. Anyway just want the wheels to be fixed.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Get a sliver crayon and rub it on the scratch. Polish the wheel. Oh yeah, wash the crud off first. You'll be fine.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I always try to bring my car into service perfectly clean and polished. That way any damage will be easily visible - and the technicians will know it. 

But that is pretty hard to do in the winter.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Were your wheels itchy?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The way these wheels are, they peel in 2 years of snow w/o scratches. I had wheels replaced with less damage.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> The way these wheels are, they peel in 2 years of snow w/o scratches. I had wheels replaced with less damage.


Mine started to peel after just one year on the snow and 7000 miles. Went down to the dealer and they ordered new wheels without any hassle


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I had this happen at a tire shop before. Right after they finished the job, the manager walked me outside and asked me if the scratches where there before I brought the car in. I said "no". They said they would take care of it. I managed to find a place that does wheel repairs and connected the two of them up. They were even willing to replace the wheels with OEM wheels (this was on a Mercedes, so pricey). This is how business should be done and is why I have been and continue to be a repeat customer to this shop. Some bozo at your dealership *knows* that (s)he scratched those wheels but didn't do the right thing and get in front of it. They should be ashamed of themselves. A good wheel repair shop can make them look like nothing ever happened to them, and at a fraction of the cost of replacement.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Friday did a quick stop at the dealer, they took pics of the wheels and agreed that they were damaged by installing the winters. The manager is off on holidays so they told me as soon he's back they will take care off it. They told me that they probably will repair them if possible if not they'll order new ones. I let you know.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Mine started to peel after just one year on the snow and 7000 miles. Went down to the dealer and they ordered new wheels without any hassle


was it a warranty fix?


----------

